# OIL CHANGE



## TT lady (Jun 1, 2015)

Hello all
my TT says I need an oil change BUT the local Audi dealership want £225 for an oil change bit expensive what, plus the car has only done 4000 mls it is one year old though 
So I looked on ebay for a filter but could not find one. So are there two types of filter for the 2lts engine, mine is a 2015 reg thanks for any help


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

Can't help with filter info but Audi parts would probably sell one and you would get the genuine article purchasing that way. With respect to service cost the first three years are usually inflated because they consider they have your custom because of the Audi warranty but you can get an idea of "normal" prices from there web site for cars older than three years based on fixed rates. The Mk2 TT 2.0lit has Interim £159 and Major £309, would suggest you are low mileage so go talk to them and try and negotiate as close to the £159 as possible (they would not have much else to do than the oil and a quick plug into the diagnostics anyhow) - if they want your future custom they usually strike a deal from my experience (helps if you had the car from them though).


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, As above, as it's still under warranty, try & get a better deal from Audi dealer.
You may be thankful for some "goodwill" in the future.
Hoggy.


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

Just a thought- see how much of the cost is the actual oil. Last service on mine I bought the oil for around £45 that they wanted to charge me £95 for and supplied my own


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

When is the cars real service due? If it's only a few thousand miles more might be worth hanging out for that.


----------



## wendigo (Oct 28, 2015)

I may be wrong but given the low mileage the car should be serviced once a year which should include an oil change. Details of which should be in your TT service hand book. Whilst the car is under warranty have it serviced by Audi using their parts otherwise you may run the risk of Audi refusing to do any warranty work especially if you have issues at a later date.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

I don't understand the OP or am I missing something?

Having probably spent nigh on 40k, she's trying to save 100 quid on a service by doing it herself?

I'll wager that when it comes to resale, it'll be more than 100 quid she'll have lost - No stamp to warranty the low mileage etc...


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I was thinking the same,maybe save some real money and buy a Dacia!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

@ OP - ring round a couple of other dealers and see if they can do it for less. Or ring back your dealer and query the price and then tell them you are going to ring round other dealers and see if they offer to drop the price. There usually is some room for manoeuvre with these things.


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

Most dealers will offer a price patch if a third party garage is using genuine Audi parts, never bothered myself but sure I have read that on Audi's site somewhere

Here https://www.audi.co.uk/owners-area/serv ... match.html

Going to test out the tyre price match when the mrs' A3 goes in for its service next month, they might aswell do the tyres while they have it.

Agree with the others what ever you do make sure you get someone to do it and keep the invoice (if not using Audi as no book to stamp as Audi have moved over to digital service records now).


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

I paid for the first oil service 150 EU. But it is interesting to note that the price has ranged from 150 to 250 eu. None of those responsible do not know how to explain why such a difference between the authorized salons in SLO!! :evil:


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

Would be interested in any uk prices anyone's had quoted. I've been quoted £293 for the oil change and £218 for 1st inspection service or £444 for them both doing together (or £334 if I supply my own oil)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

No you k now why they are called stealer


----------



## gvij (Jan 27, 2011)

minsTTerman said:


> Would be interested in any uk prices anyone's had quoted. I've been quoted £293 for the oil change and £218 for 1st inspection service or £444 for them both doing together (or £334 if I supply my own oil)


Jesus.
Id find an indi or do it yourself. Of course I drive cars into the ground and the stamp to me is worthless. Another option maybe just trade the car in and buy another one. The tyres probably are worn also so good reason to get a new car. Less hassle


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

minsTTerman said:


> Would be interested in any uk prices anyone's had quoted. I've been quoted £293 for the oil change and £218 for 1st inspection service or £444 for them both doing together (or £334 if I supply my own oil)


Change the oil and filter yourself, maximum cost £50. Or get an independent garage to do it, maximum cost £100. Then take it to the dealer for its first inspection. You'll still have full dealer service history when it comes to selling the car on, but you'll have saved up to £250 per oil change.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Oh & don't forget the remoulds when the tires get worn, that should save a few quid as well... :?


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Washing up liquid would be good when it gets dirty as well.

Every little helps!


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

:lol:


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

SpudZ said:


> Oh & don't forget the remoulds when the tires get worn, that should save a few quid as well... :?


In British English, SpudZ means 'tyres'. 

Oh, and with all the money you'll have saved on oil, you won't be needing to risk your life with remoulded tyres.


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

Shug750S said:


> Washing up liquid would be good when it gets dirty as well.


Washing up liquid will definitely be handy when your £293 oil-changing apprentice drips oil all over your engine cover


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

LEIGH-H said:


> SpudZ said:
> 
> 
> > Oh & don't forget the remoulds when the tires get worn, that should save a few quid as well... :?
> ...


Yes that's correct - Tyres it is! Poor education you see, parents trying to save money....


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

The A3 uses a bit of oil, I rang to get the correct spec, service guy told me that Sainsburys was cheapest £12 for a litre. He told me Audi charge £18. Who wouldn't want to save £6? It paid for a coffee I didn't need and a muffin I shouldn't have had!


----------



## TT lady (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi all and thanks for your comments. I rang the dealer I got the car from and asked for a discount he came back with a £30 discount so now oil service is £218 not £248
PLUS free coffee and biscuits HA as I will wait while he is done


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Good result.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

TT lady said:


> Hi all and thanks for your comments. I rang the dealer I got the car from and asked for a discount he came back with a £30 discount so now oil service is £218 not £248
> PLUS free coffee and biscuits HA as I will wait while he is done


Don't have any breakfast and eat as many biscuits as you can. If you eat enough you can save on lunch as well :lol:


----------



## gixerste (Dec 13, 2010)

SpudZ said:


> I don't understand the OP or am I missing something?
> 
> Having probably spent nigh on 40k, she's trying to save 100 quid on a service by doing it herself?
> 
> I'll wager that when it comes to resale, it'll be more than 100 quid she'll have lost - No stamp to warranty the low mileage etc...


Sorry but just because you spend 40K on a car doesn't mean you should accept a rip off price for a 30 min job


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

And that's the problem here. People pcp their purchase stretching themselves on a monthly payment buying a car they couldn't afford on hp repayments or cash & then suddenly realise that tyres wear out, engines need servicing. And guess what? That costs money!

Perhaps they'd be better buying a Kia with maintenance pack or second hand motor.

Lord knows how they would go on if they bought an expensive car! I can almost see the Porsche 718s a year down the line on ramps at Quickfit service centres...


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

And yes I know that the above post is controversial to 95% of those on here who fall into this category, but I really don't care..


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I think whether or not you can comfortably afford Audi's serving costs most people do get irked when the are asked to pay silly money for simple jobs like an oil change. 
Maybe if Audi could justify the reason for such high costs (without using patronising words like expertise and care) then people might feel a little less irritated by their charges.
Also even if I can comfortably afford Audi's prices that doesn't mean I have to accept Audi's seemingly excessive costs without having the right to complain about them.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

SpudZ said:


> I can almost see the Porsche 718s a year down the line on ramps at Quickfit service centres...


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> I think whether or not you can comfortably afford Audi's serving costs most people do get irked when the are asked to pay silly money for simple jobs like an oil change.
> Maybe if Audi could justify the reason for such high costs (without using patronising words like expertise and care) then people might feel a little less irritated by their charges.
> Also even if I can comfortably afford Audi's prices that doesn't mean I have to accept Audi's seemingly excessive costs without having the right to complain about them.


Well said that man.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Mar 14, 2016)

LEIGH-H said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > I think whether or not you can comfortably afford Audi's serving costs most people do get irked when the are asked to pay silly money for simple jobs like an oil change.
> ...


Yes, I'd go along with that too.


----------



## TT lady (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi all 
Well had my service AND a breakfast on Audi YES BREAKFAST as they gave me a voucher for the restrarant over the road from the dealership


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

All the staff,fancy showrooms,coffee etc have to be paid for.


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

Had mine done at the weekend. Car's done 18,000 miles, so had the oil change and 1st inspection at same time.

Two local dealers had around £100 difference in price quoted (how?!?) so obviously went with the cheapest and supplied my own oil (both dealers wanted £108 for the oil, which came in at around £7/litre at Opie OIls for Mobil 1 ESP 5W30 - 6 litres needed).

Final bill at dealer came in at £228 incl VAT, then there was the oil I bought on top.


----------



## TT lady (Jun 1, 2015)

Yes i noticed the cost per ltr was high but that includes the labour of putting it in


----------

